# Shaun Joseph Tavernier - top lad!



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

On the back of his 202 class win at the Toronto Pro at the weekend, I have been watching a few of his youtube vids and stumbled across these vids. Top lad, comes across very well. Enjoyed this seminar and thought i'd share:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Shaun is a breath of fresh air.

Wish nothing but the best for him. Top top lad.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

shaun is a great guy, chatted to him last year at the bodypower 2010 and he speaks to you as if he's your mate that he's known for years, really easy to get a long with and of course a fantastic physique. a true credit to british bodybuilding.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Cracking Physique


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

he has got an awesome physique


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Had the privilege of following Shaun's transformation from the British GP to his pro win at the Toronto 202.

His coach The Wizard Nathan Harman thought it would be good motivation for myself.

Shaun is a freak of nature and with Nathans help, they have stumbled across a winning combination.

Hope Nathan and Shaun don't mind me sharing some of their photos.

Hope they help inspire.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

That is just filthy ripped.

What a tremendous physique Shaun has. Wish him all the best for the future. Come on Shaun! Dethrone Kevin English once and for all!!!!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Awesome pics. Love the guys physique.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

5ft 2.......Never realised he was that small!

Decent rapper too....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

top guy but my god james is properly good looking


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

uhan said:


> top guy but my god james is properly good looking


Thanks, mate.

Shaun is really heading for big things; I'm really glad to be working with him. I'm planning on going to the Mr O with him.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeh, met Shaun in person a couple of weeks ago. Was fortunate to have a sit down chat with him. He is a really great bloke. So down to earth and chilled out guy, with one hell of a physique. Great bloke

steve


----------

